# extreme stupidity



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i found this looking at Deep Purple stuff...suffice to say i now understand why some people loath Ritchie Blackmore...but dam his wife looks good!

[YOUTUBE]fFHk8j1hp-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thats classic blackmore.
whatsa matter?


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

haha at 4:45 instead of fighting over the guitar, I would of bee storming the stage. That guy should not of been allowed to touch a guitar in public after that display...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

did he impale some poor sap launching that guitar with the protruding truss rod into the crowd?
agree, utter supidity.

"it breaks my heart, to see those stars
smashing a perfectly good guitar."


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Blackmore is awesome. 

Screw playing it safe, or playing it smart.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Poor Blackmore...always a day late and a dollar short...gear destruction was shocking and new...in the previous decade...

This vid dates from 1974...Ritchie is a little late to the party...especially as a trendsetter...

I'd rather watch paint dry...than to replay this boring piece of "entertainment"...I think he forgot to take hid meds that day...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Now there's an expensive gig.
Destroyed:
Two Fender Strats
1 Marshall stack
Probably did over $10,000 damage to that TV camera

What a loser.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Isn't that the GC giveaway?? 

tee hee... somebody would just sue his a$$ off today


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

well back in 74 Blackmore & Deep Purple were riding high on the success of the Machine Head and Made In Japan LPs and could get away with anything. 
shame to see Blackmore wasting his talent on the destruction thing- there's probably only a minute or so worth of guitar playing in that video and the rest is a bunch of self-indulgent flaying around and noise-making. 
one of the reasons Punk got started was due to fans being bored and tired with this sort of overblown non-musical nonsense.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

six-string said:


> well back in 74 Blackmore & Deep Purple were riding high on the success of the Machine Head and Made In Japan LPs and could get away with anything.
> shame to see Blackmore wasting his talent on the destruction thing- there's probably only a minute or so worth of guitar playing in that video and the rest is a bunch of self-indulgent flaying around and noise-making.
> one of the reasons Punk got started was due to fans being bored and tired with this sort of overblown non-musical nonsense.


its worth noting that at that time, or thereabouts, ritchie had lost all interest in the guitar.
it was just a job to him. i think he was into playing cello or something.
how that influenced his performances from that period, i have no idea, but im sure it did.
you are right about punk- but thats a very different audience. for the most part, the crowds at a mid 70's purple show were there to see ritchie play long solos and smash guitars.
it didnt really matter how well he played, or what he played, so long as he was doing his thing. watching it on video, 35 years later, is not the same as watching it all unfold live, before your eyes.
its easy to forget the fact that it was expected. it was part of the show, and part of giving the audience what they wanted.
showbusiness is not for the squeamish i guess.
and since you mention punk- where there any punk bands that smashed guitars?
punk was also about taking all the theatrics, but little of the musicianship of earlier bands and putting it on a stage. and people dug that too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That's not even good theater. I never understood the whole smashing guitar thing, playing with your feet... just does nothing for me and like I said, not even good theater. Play some music.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That's not even good theater. I never understood the whole smashing guitar thing, playing with your feet... just does nothing for me and like I said, not even good theater. Play some music.


its all a matter of context. he coulda just stood there and played the hell out of the guitar- and we'd all be sitting here watching the video and praising it. but this show wasnt put on for our benefit, or with the internet and youtube in mind. chances are, the audience at that show wouldve felt cheated by anything other than what we see on that video.
its like the videos we see of hendrix doing the band of gypsies thing.
as awesome as they are, at the time those performances got terrible reviews- people hated it.
thankfully, those videos and the playing on them are out there for us to enjoy- but by and large, for the audiences at those shows, it was a disappointment.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

fraser said:


> and since you mention punk- where there any punk bands that smashed guitars?
> punk was also about taking all the theatrics, but little of the musicianship of earlier bands and putting it on a stage. and people dug that too.


I'm going to guess that since punk was more underground, they didn't have money to smash their equipment up. I doubt they took care of their stuff (look at Joe Strummer's Tele), but I don't think there was much smashy-smashy going on.

And to say that this type of thing was expected of Ritchie Blackmore at the time... If the only reason people come to your shows is to see you destroy thousands of dollars worth of equipment, don't you sorta cease to be a musician? You're a novelty act - you might as well be Gallagher smashing watermellons with a hammer. How lousy must their music have been at the time if the only way to get people to pay attention was to destroy the stage at every show?

Hey, check it out though, a photo of the new Fender Blackmore Signature guitar:


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

For Ritchie, this kind of theatrics was not authentic or sincere, he was just doing it because he was told it was part of being a good 'showman.' It did not suit him either imo. when I saw him doing it live I couldn't believe it, he would stand there for an hour playing his usual stuff like a robot with not expression of emotion and then at a certain point in the show he would start in with these antics, it was wierd, and it just didn't fit imo. 

people disliked him for other reasons, he had a really 'difficult' personality. 

who is his wife ezcomes, is he with that medieval singing lady playing the lute or something...?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> And to say that this type of thing was expected of Ritchie Blackmore at the time... If the only reason people come to your shows is to see you destroy thousands of dollars worth of equipment, don't you sorta cease to be a musician? You're a novelty act - you might as well be Gallagher smashing watermellons with a hammer. How lousy must their music have been at the time if the only way to get people to pay attention was to destroy the stage at every show?


yes- exactly. probably this is why ritchie became sick of it. same thing happened to hendrix. it became all about the show, and the music didnt matter. 
i completely understand if nobody gets my point here- this is a guitar forum, and it isnt 1974 anymore.
but none of us were huge pop stars back then, and i feel its unfair to shake our heads and call things we dont understand "stupid". 
do you see me going in other threads and saying rush is stupid for their elaborate stage setup?
i mean who needs all that shit if youve got the music, right?
its all the same to me.



> I'm going to guess that since punk was more underground, they didn't have money to smash their equipment up. I doubt they took care of their stuff (look at Joe Strummer's Tele), but I don't think there was much smashy-smashy going on.


that was my attempt at sarcasm, pathetic as it was. punk guys smashed stuff. lots of stuff.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bluesmostly said:


> For Ritchie, this kind of theatrics was not authentic or sincere, he was just doing it because he was told it was part of being a good 'showman.' It did not suit him either imo. when I saw him doing it live I couldn't believe it, he would stand there for an hour playing his usual stuff like a robot with not expression of emotion and then at a certain point in the show he would start in with these antics, it was wierd, and it just didn't fit imo.
> 
> people disliked him for other reasons, he had a really 'difficult' personality.
> 
> ...


here you go- Candice Night - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

fraser said:


> here you go- Candice Night - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


She was 3 years old when that concert happened.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

fraser said:


> but none of us were huge pop stars back then, and i feel its unfair to shake our heads and call things we dont understand "stupid".


I can't find it online, but I recall seeing an interview with Keith Richards from maybe 15 years ago and they asked him what he thought about artists like Hendrix who smashed or destroyed their guitars. He said something along the lines of, "A guitar is like a woman - a thing of beauty. Why would you destroy one?"


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> She was 3 years old when that concert happened.


yeah! math is fun. high five!


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

wow there is a like a 30yr difference there... that is F'd up.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluesmostly said:


> For Ritchie, this kind of theatrics was not authentic or sincere, he was just doing it because he was told it was part of being a good 'showman.' It did not suit him either imo. when I saw him doing it live I couldn't believe it, he would stand there for an hour playing his usual stuff like a robot with not expression of emotion and then at a certain point in the show he would start in with these antics, it was wierd, and it just didn't fit imo.


When I saw Ritchie it was completely different--he didn't smash any guitars, didn't step on them or anything, and he was on all night. He wasn't robotic or anything like that either.

I wonder if drugs or alcohol at different times in his life had any effect on these things, to be so different at various times.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

zontar said:


> When I saw Ritchie it was completely different--he didn't smash any guitars, didn't step on them or anything, and he was on all night. He wasn't robotic or anything like that either.
> 
> I wonder if drugs or alcohol at different times in his life had any effect on these things, to be so different at various times.


Yeah, I saw him again live about 20 years ago during one of the DP reunion tours, he was quite normal then. Just stood around shredding like he does.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't think Steve Morse would be pulling any of that nonsense.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

this is his wife...


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> this is his wife...


Chite Chiger!
The age difference is a little disturbing but the man knows how to pick em.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> i found this looking at Deep Purple stuff...suffice to say i now understand why some people loath Ritchie Blackmore...but dam his wife looks good!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fFHk8j1hp-0[/YOUTUBE]


He totally made Spinal Tap look like serious musicians here! Thanks for posting, one of the funniest things I have ever seen! I have never loathed him, or loved him, but that was hilarious! And the bad synth playing while he's doing his shtick...priceless!!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it's Just Rick n ROll...nothing more. and who's to say he did'nt have a REAL bad day!..come one. what's a few Strat to a Multi millionaire really!. As for his wife, yeah, she is really hot, but so what's so disturbing about been 30 years younger!....did'nt seem to bother Paul McCartney with his last wife!...i mean be honest, What man would'nt want a HOT woman if he could when in his 60's!...if you say NO....you are lying..LOL.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

al3d said:


> What man would'nt want a HOT woman if he could when in his 60's!...if you say NO....you are lying..LOL.



....not this man. and no lying. i have daughters that are almost in their 40s. sorry to burst that bubble.


----------

